# CDN Buying Real Estates in the States



## slashfrench (Jan 20, 2011)

I am currently looking at buying Real Estates in Arizona. I have tried to find a Real Estates accountant that is an expert dealing with Canadian investors. Can anyone lead me in the right direction?

Thanks,
Bernie......


----------



## bean438 (Jul 18, 2009)

Bump. Anyone?


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

You may want to talk to this gentleman who invests in Phoenix. 

http://www.ticonline.com/


----------



## bean438 (Jul 18, 2009)

What's this guy all about?

I have read about him in Moneysense but his web site says he is not an advisor, and there is no mention of membership fees. 

I recall he was posting here a couple of years back but wasn't he banned?


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes he was banned. 

Having said that... He is one of the few people I know of who is actually buying portfolio of condos in Pheonix.So if you need an accountant familiar with US Canada investing he'd have some real world experience and he might just tell you who he uses.


----------



## davext (Apr 11, 2010)

You could try these guys. I use them for my Orlando property.

http://mytaxadvisoronline.com/


----------



## Square Root (Jan 30, 2010)

slashfrench said:


> I am currently looking at buying Real Estates in Arizona. I have tried to find a Real Estates accountant that is an expert dealing with Canadian investors. Can anyone lead me in the right direction?
> 
> Thanks,
> Bernie......


Now would be a great time. Where are you looking? For me the biggest issue is Estate Tax.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Square Root said:


> For me the biggest issue is Estate Tax.


Is the $5 million exemption a problem for you? ($10 million for a couple.)


----------



## Square Root (Jan 30, 2010)

kcowan said:


> Is the $5 million exemption a problem for you? ($10 million for a couple.)


Quite possibly. I know there are ways around it but they are complicated.


----------

